# Wann passt eine Radhose



## dertiger (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Kaufe gerad meine erste kurze Radhose.
Habe ein paar davon bestellt und probiere sie an. Ich weiß aber leider nicht so genau, wann sie passen.
Die eine (Pearl Izumi Attack in L) ist mir beispielsweise eher eng, dafür ist das Sitzpolster auch nicht zu groß und rutscht auch nicht rum und steht auch nicht hinten ab.
Die andere eine Protective (XL) ist bequemer, dafür ist das Polster etwas zu groß.
Mich würde interessieren, wie eng man eine Radhose kauft. Muß sie beim normalen gehen leicht unbequem eng sein? Muß das Sitzpolster sehr eng sein. Bei mancher Hose stand das Polster hinten so 1 cm ab. Ist das arg schlimm?


----------



## tronic74 (8. Juli 2007)

Ähm, also eine Radhose sollte anliegend sitzen.
So wie eine Badehose.
Versuchs mal mit der gleichen Größe wie mit Deiner Unterhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (8. Juli 2007)

Da hilft nur anprobieren, die Dinger fallen von Hersteller zu Hersteller teilw. extrem anders aus. Sie muss halt einfach sitzen, das merkt man schon, wenns irgendwo schlackert ists nicht richtig und wenns was einschnürt auch nicht.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2007)

vergiss die größenangaben.

ich trage pearl izumi in l und brauche sugoi in xl (und auch das ist schon grenzwertig eng).

dann gibts noch einen anderen hersteller, bei dem muss ich xxl nehmen.

-

vom tragegefühl sollten sich deine klamotten eng, aber nicht einengend anfühlen.


----------



## dertiger (8. Juli 2007)

Die eine Hose ist schon sehr eng und da frage ich mich da ich vor dem Kauf halt keine Stundentouren mit machen kann ob das normal ist, das sie einem beim Gehen so leicht einschnürt und an den Beininnenseiten sehr eng ist.
Ein zu großes Sitzpolster scheint ja nach allem was man hört das größte Problem bei den Hosen zu sein, deshalb vielleicht lieber leicht eng?
Scheuert ein zu großes Sitzpolster bei längeren Touren tatsächlich?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2007)

du musst einen hersteller finden, der deiner anatomie am nächsten kommt.

die hose darf nichts abschnüren. sie soll eng anliegen, nicht flattern, falten werfen oder rutschen.

angenehm eng soll sie sein. und ein sitzpolster haben, welches deiner anatomie entspricht.

ausprobieren.


----------



## Spoilsport (9. Juli 2007)

dertiger schrieb:


> da frage ich mich da ich vor dem Kauf halt keine Stundentouren mit machen kann ob das normal ist, das sie einem beim Gehen so leicht einschnürt



Hoi Tiger,

viele Hersteller schneidern ihre Hosen so, dass sie in der gebückten Haltung auf dem Bike optimal passen. Assos z.B. 
Wenn die dann beim normalen Gehen kneift, darf sie das ruhig, denn dazu ist sie nicht gemacht.

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## dertiger (19. Juli 2007)

Also ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi Attack Shorts da. L und XL. Bei der L sitzt das Polster sehr eng, ist sobald ich stehe schon unbequem, im Sitzen geht es eigentlich. Wie das nach längerer Fahrzeit wird, weiß ich halt nicht.
Bei der XL, die mir generell bequemer erscheint, steht hinten das Polster ab, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. Man kann da gewissermaßen reingreifen. Ob das weiter schlimm ist, weiß ich nicht. Kann mir da einer sagen ob das Schlimmer ist?


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Juli 2007)

wieviel Geld willst Du eigentlich investieren? Internetkauf ist nicht unbedingt günstiger...gerade bei einem Fehlkauf.  Hast Du einen fähigen Radhändler in deiner Gegend? laß dich beraten, probier verschiedene Hosen an und investier lieber ein paar Euro mehr für deine erste Hose. Ist einfach meine Erfahrung, ich hatte einfach wenig Glück mit Rad-Klamotten kaufen im Netz.

Gruß M.


----------



## baum77 (20. Juli 2007)

dertiger schrieb:


> Also ich habe zwei Pearl Izumi Attack Shorts da. L und XL. Bei der L sitzt das Polster sehr eng, ist sobald ich stehe schon unbequem, im Sitzen geht es eigentlich. Wie das nach längerer Fahrzeit wird, weiß ich halt nicht.
> Bei der XL, die mir generell bequemer erscheint, steht hinten das Polster ab, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. Man kann da gewissermaßen reingreifen. Ob das weiter schlimm ist, weiß ich nicht. Kann mir da einer sagen ob das Schlimmer ist?


Radhosen sind zum radeln da. Gerade Trägerhosen müssen im stehen eigentlich alles recht stramm halten.

Allerdings musst DU DICH wohlfühlen. Ich nehm die Hosen lieber nen takken enger als zu weit.


----------



## Scale_70 (20. Juli 2007)

Spätestens, wenn du dir (nehme an, du bist männlich) den Sack abschnürst, passt sie nicht mehr. Du wirst schon merken, ob sie passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aclumb (21. Juli 2007)

Wie ist eure Erfarung mit dem Dehnen einer neuen Hose. Ich habe auch grade eine Pearl Izumi hier (siehe Verkauf), sie sitzt stramm, die L war zu groß am Oberschenkel. Wird sich die M noch dehnen und damit dann bequemer werden? Wie lange fahrt ihr eure Hosen? Meine letzte, eine Nike Us Postal, habe ich schon 4-5 Jahre, deshalb jetzt die Suche nach etwas neuem.


----------

